# Der Tancho für den kleinen Mann



## jochen (12. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

wollte euch unseren Tancho für den kleinen Mann vorstellen...

 

natürlich ist es kein Koi, sondern ein Sarasa, der sein Aussehen seit drei Jahren nicht mehr geändert hat, sein roter Fleck auf der Stirn bleibt bestehen, der Rest ist weiss...

 ... 

hier im Schwung mit seinen Freunden, Sarasa, Tancho ..., weisser Goldi, und unser __ Shubunkin
sage noch einer so ein einfacher Goldi wäre nicht schön anzusehen...

 

ansonsten wurde heute der Altweibersommer genossen...

Tannenwedel mit __ Hechtkraut, und die blühende Teichminze...

 ... 

sonnige Grüsse
aus dem Frankenwald,


Jochen


----------



## Inken (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Tancho für den kleinen Mann*

Hallo Jochen!

DAS ist doch mal was Besonderes! 

Einen normalen Tancho haben sie doch schließlich fast alle.. 

Und dann auch noch zu dritt im Wasserballett, toll! 

LG
Inken
die eine Tancho-__ Elritze hat und bei der es junge Hunde regnet..


----------



## danyvet (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Tancho für den kleinen Mann*

Was bedeutet denn "Tancho"? Der rote Fleck auf dem Kopf?


----------



## jochen (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Tancho für den kleinen Mann*

Hi,



Inken schrieb:


> Einen normalen Tancho haben sie doch schließlich fast alle..
> 
> ]



der ist gut Inken...

@ Dany,

Der Tancho als Koi, ist sehr gefragt,

in Japan werden schöngezeichnete Tiere (natürlich Koi) zu Wahnsinnspreisen gehandelt,
kommt wahrscheinlich daher, weil er ihre Nationalflagge kopiert.

Schreib ich natürlich als absoluter Koilaie, die Koi Spezis werdens bestimmt besser erklären können.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Regs (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Tancho für den kleinen Mann*

Hallo Jochen,

ein sehr schöner Sarasa-__ Schleierschwanz!


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Tancho für den kleinen Mann*



> ein sehr schöner Sarasa-__ Schleierschwanz!



Das muß Sarasa-Comet heißen, Schleierschwänze haben
eine Fächer- oder Fransenschwanz.

Schöner Fisch Jochen, hab auch so einen :freu

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Tancho für den kleinen Mann*

Hi,

bei den Tanchos hängt der "Wert" natürlich von der Größe und dem Zustand der kreisform des roten Fleckes ab. Je gleichmäßiger und runder der Fleck ist umso gefragter (wertvoller) ist der Tancho

@Schleierschwänze haben eine doppelte Schwanzflosse (manchmal findet man auch die Ursprünge davon unter seinem normalen Goldfischnachwuchs. Da tauchen gelegentlich Fische mit 3 Schwanzflossenlappen auf

MfG Frank


----------



## CoolNiro (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Tancho für den kleinen Mann*

@ Frank: bei der westlichen Form, dem Fantail nennt man das Fächerschwanz,
da er nicht wie bei der ursprünglichen chinesischen Zuchtform nach unten hängt,
sondern waagrecht wie ein Fächer getragen wird. Bei Fischen mit "3" Lappen,
haben sich die mittleren 2 nur nicht geteilt. Kommt vor, da ja jeder __ Goldfisch mit
jedem kann. Besonders schön sind, finde ich,Wakins, Form vom normalen
Goldfisch, aber eine doppelte Schwanzflosse. In Fachkreisen heißt die doppelte
Schwanzflosse Fransenschwanz 
Hab heuer zum ersten mal einen Oranda mit normaler Schwanzflosse bekommen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Springmaus (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Tancho für den kleinen Mann*

Richtig schöne fischis hast Du 



LG


----------

